# Self Weeding Inkjet Transfer Paper - Questions!



## C3Online (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got some questions.

I've been toying with this "so-called" self weeding paper - such as Softstretch and Versalite, JPSS, etc.

Here's the thing - the image when transferred by heat press looks great, it doesn't fade, crumble, crack, etc...BUT! It doesn't "self weed," now I've spoken to a few people that have said that Softstretch, etc doesn't actually self weed, but I have seen on YouTube a few videos where the image clearly "self weeds," without the polymer layer going down with the image:

Here are the videos:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kroujYMG7bE&feature=related[/media]

and

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF9KWcEo8QI&feature=related[/media]

The second video, the guy is clearly using an inkjet printer and the image ONLY is staying down, there is no polymer that is going down with it.

Look forward to a response (Luis your always helpful  Look forward to your answer.)


----------



## necker54 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi C3online

I am super new to this and will also be looking forward to seeing the answers from the experts. My thought is that the second video posted is as is says is sublimation based inks, which from my understanding does not require the polymer. The down side which I am working with right now is the high price of the printer an ink. I have been trying to decide which epson printer to go with. I hope this helps alittle as it will show that I have learned something here LOL best of luck and let me know what you decide.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

That is the self weeding from China which I have listed in your other thread. Few memberss have tried and gave up on it. The maker claims that it works better with sublimation. Some made it work inconsistently with pigmented ink.

Here is thread for it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html?highlight=new+improved

Have a long and good happy reading.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

C3Online said:


> I've got some questions.
> 
> I've been toying with this "so-called" self weeding paper - such as Softstretch and Versalite, JPSS, etc.


Softstretch and Versalite are also known as Ironall, and JPSS (Jetpro Sofstretch)....

All of these papers are *not* self weed.

On certain shirts, you may not visibly notice the polymer, but unless cut away, the polymer will indeed transfer.

One additional note, a few members have successfully cut JPSS *like* a 2 ply paper with a cutter. It can be done. 

You can weed out the polymer and leave the areas you want to transfer, without cutting "thru" the paper. There is the very slightest, slimmest possibility you are seeing that on the video, but I highly doubt it, because that would make the paper not a "self weed"... on the other hand, I don't know the people making the videos, so I don't know what their "understanding" of the term *self weed* really is. =)

But for the record: Ironall + JPSS = not self weed papers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you seen the thread on the new Imageclip for Inkjet 2 step self weed? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t71144.html


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

JPSS does not weed like a vinyl when it is not cut through the paper. The polymer crumbles and does not come off the backing paper in whole pieces. I tried once and that was enough for me. I did however I contour cut a standard laser paper and made it as a mask over JPSS. That can be used vinyl plotter/cutter without optic registration.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aww, sorry to hear it didn't go well for you, Luis. Chani did it, she said it was time consuming, and I think Lou was later able to duplicate the process. I guess it's one of those things... like almost *all* of these things... it'll work for some and not for others. 

I can't really personally understand why someone wouldn't just cut thru the paper, it would seem easier to weed it out and press. Is that so?


----------



## C3Online (Oct 17, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> That is the self weeding from China which I have listed in your other thread. Few memberss have tried and gave up on it. The maker claims that it works better with sublimation. Some made it work inconsistently with pigmented ink.
> 
> Here is thread for it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html?highlight=new+improved
> 
> Have a long and good happy reading.


Luis, where can I buy this, aside from China, is there a US location?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

C3Online said:


> Luis, where can I buy this, aside from China, is there a US location?


Here is a master distributor that sells the same paper. Maybe they can give a name of a vendor in US. The company is looking dealers. That is the company I got my sample when it first came out. It was bad then so I don't know how much if any improvement was made to the paper. I was even considering becoming a vendor at the time until I tried it and it was a total flop. There is another one that actually sells in US but I can't remember the name. It is something like USMEX.com, UMEX.com or along that line.

Try sending a PM to MYDAMIT or MRdavid and ask them the ebay vendor for the paper.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Aww, sorry to hear it didn't go well for you, Luis. Chani did it, she said it was time consuming, and I think Lou was later able to duplicate the process. I guess it's one of those things... like almost *all* of these things... it'll work for some and not for others.
> 
> I can't really personally understand why someone wouldn't just cut thru the paper, it would seem easier to weed it out and press. Is that so?


It would be time consuming picking little piece at a time. Cutting through requires a carrier that will keep the placement. Also that can sustain high temp and repeated use under that condition. Additional expense.


----------



## C3Online (Oct 17, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> Here is a master distributor that sells the same paper. Maybe they can give a name of a vendor in US. The company is looking dealers. That is the company I got my sample when it first came out. It was bad then so I don't know how much if any improvement was made to the paper. I was even considering becoming a vendor at the time until I tried it and it was a total flop. There is another one that actually sells in US but I can't remember the name. It is something like USMEX.com, UMEX.com or along that line.
> 
> Try sending a PM to MYDAMIT or MRdavid and ask them the ebay vendor for the paper.


Luis, you didn't provide me with the Master Distributor's name, how do I contact MYDAMIT and MrDavid, through eBay?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

C3Online said:


> Luis, you didn't provide me with the Master Distributor's name, how do I contact MYDAMIT and MrDavid, through eBay?


OOPS.

Here it is: Unique4YouOnline.com Website

Click on http://www.t-shirtforums.com/private.php

Find send new message under control panel column then click it and you can go from there.

Or find a post with their ID in it. Click on the ID and a drop down menu will show. Pick the option you need.

Ask Mrdavid if he still have some. At one time he was offering to people who wants to participate in testing the paper.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> OOPS.
> 
> Here it is: Unique4YouOnline.com Website
> 
> ...


 
Luis is this actually self weed paper for inkjet? does it work okay or so so?
thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

hlc said:


> Luis is this actually self weed paper for inkjet? does it work okay or so so?
> thanks


At thte time I tested the one from Unique4youOnline the paper, if you pardon the expression, was garbage. Don't know if it have any improvement since then. I also ordered their transfer for light and for dark. They were also garbage. Wasted $25.00 worth of transfers plus shipping. I only posted that link because somebody asked. I believe it is the same transfer paper from China. If you visit the website the gallery has the same clips as the website in China.

You are better of using Imageclip for inkjet if you don't mind the two step process. The transfer really work. Same feel, durability and quality as JPSS except Imageclip is self weeding.


----------



## mickeycars (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok can someone for the love of god put the web site where you can buy the china paper from china?????? 
Everybody is talking about the paper and how gooooood it is but nobody tells what is the web site so we can buy directly from china 
come on people!!!!! Is it too much?

Thank you !!


----------



## byronikos (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi 
Do anyone knows banana peel Self Weeding Inkjet Transfer Paper?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

byronikos said:


> Hi
> Do anyone knows banana peel Self Weeding Inkjet Transfer Paper?


Watch this video and read the comments below. The paper is no longer for sale. Instead they are selling custom transfers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivpkE9tMsZc


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone out there know how to contact the people at Monkey Prints or Banana Peel Transfers? They seem to have disappeared and I would like to talk to them about their products and a hack I have come up with to make their process much easier.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

You can do Image Clip for lights paper with sublimation self weeding and white toner as well as Image Clip for darks.
AL


----------



## Obada (Apr 21, 2020)

Any alternative or similar products and process?

I need something similar to this product so i can use my pigment printer to print on transfer paper and make a white backing using plastisol ink or water based with adhesive powder, please if there something like this to use my pigment printer tell me


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

almost 31 000 views for this short thread,
and unfortunately, precious little experience/info

calling NoXid, calling Noxid
unicorn sighted, but ever-so briefly

stick with jpss for lights until the unicorn re-appears


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Neenah Image clip for lights and darks will self weed with sublimation ink and white toner printed on the A paper & ink on the B paper.
AL


----------

